# Game Thread: Kings vs Jazz 04/18/05



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

<center>








*<center>(49-31)*
*<center> @*
<center>








*<center>(25-45)*

*<center>Probable Lineups*





































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Maurice Evans/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner





































Keith McLeod/Gordan Giricek/Matt Harpring/Mehmet Okur/Jarron Collins

*<center>Previous Game's*
*<center>Kings 98 Suns 116*
<center>
*<center> Jazz 88 Timberwolves 100*
<center>Box Score 

*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Cuttino Mobley*
<center>









*<center>PPG 17.5
<center>RPG 3.60
<center>APG 2.90
<center>Last Game Stats: 25min/8pts/1reb/1stl*


*<center>Gordan Giricek*
<center>









*<center>PPG 8.8
<center>RPG 2.00
<center>APG 1.60
<center>Last Game Stats: 26min/7pts/7reb/3asts/1stl*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

A lot will be riding on this game. 

If we want to play Seattle we'll have to beat them and keep those hopes alive otherwise San Antonio here we come. :nonono:

It won't be as hard as Phoenix to beat them but it will still be hard since we ain't got Peja. :sad:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Now it's time for my predictions: (I had to think a bit about it)


*Kings 98*
Jazz 97

I'll say we'll win this one even though I'm not sure. :whoknows:

*Bibby 22pts*
Okur 20pts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 106
Jazz 101


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Kings 108*
Jazz 100

*Cat 29pts 4reb 4asts
K9 21pts 14reb
Bibby 19pts 3reb 11asts*


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

this is a MUST win if we dont want to see the spurs


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> this is a MUST win if we dont want to see the spurs


I believe so too. :gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> *Kings 108*
> Jazz 100
> 
> *Cat 29pts 4reb 4asts
> ...


 I agree with that. Mobley is going to come out and have a big game....he wasn't hitting anything tonight.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Mike always plays big vs the jazz


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Previous Matchups vs the Jazz this year:

12/31: W 109 - 102 

1/13: W 107 - 93


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Mike always plays big vs the jazz


Last game against Jazz he didn't play. Injured I believe.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Must win.

Kings 99
Jazz 91

Mobley 27 pts
Bibby 26 pts, 8 ast


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Maurice Evans started against the Suns, but Adelman said rookie *Erik Daniels * would "get more playing time" and that Corliss Williamson also is in the picture.


:uhoh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> :uhoh:


I know man. When he gets PT we know we're in trouble. :nonono:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> I agree with that. Mobley is going to come out and have a big game....he wasn't hitting anything tonight.


Yeah and I also think that K9 will have a real solid game because hes way more athletic then Okur but might have a hard time down low with him.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Jazz are also playing back to back which helps out Kings a little.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

jazz are playing back to back 

road then home, so they might be pretty tired


basically, the jazz only win when Okur scores over 20 points..

We MUST STOP OKUR.. because otherwise they don't want enough fire power..

I cant believe that our season is comming down to how well a 6'11 jump shooter will perform..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Jazz are also playing back to back which helps out Kings a little.


That's good news in my opinion. :yes:

Don't matter if they win or lose tonight, I just know they'll be tired tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

My prediction:

Kings 105
Jazz 96

Cuttino 25 pts, 6 rebs, 6 assists
Bibby 23 pts, 5 rebs, 10 assists
Thomas 18 pts, 12 rebs, 2 assists

Let's try to get above .500 on the road!!!




DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I know man. When he gets PT we know we're in trouble. :nonono:


I think Adelman is playing Daniels more because Kings already clinched the PO. True, the starters should be playing more but it's probably best if they rest for now.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

uCash SportsBook Bet on Kings -5.5 

10,000 on Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> uCash SportsBook Bet on Kings -5.5
> 
> 10,000 on Kings.


500 and I think thats too much. :laugh:

GO KINGS!!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Kings 105
> Jazz 96
> ...


But we need to keep 6th seed so its he needs to play the starters. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> 500 and I think thats too much. :laugh:
> 
> GO KINGS!!!!!



If Portland can beat them by 18 and Jazz playing back to back games I think Kings even without Peja can beat the spread all they have to do is play defence and everything eles will come to them. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> If Portland can beat them by 18 and Jazz playing back to back games I think Kings even without Peja can beat the spread all they have to do is play defence and everything eles will come to them. :biggrin:


Hope everything plays out like you said. :gopray:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> uCash SportsBook Bet on Kings -5.5
> 
> 10,000 on Kings.


I put all my cash on the Kings


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> If Portland can beat them by 18 and Jazz playing back to back games I think Kings even without Peja can beat the spread all they have to do is play defence and everything eles will come to them. :biggrin:


Okey, another 1500 on the Kings. :banana:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

3000 on the kings


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bob Shallit: Peja back making a pitch for products 



> Peja Stojakovic is back.
> 
> No, we're not talking three-point percentages, rebounds or hustle. That's for the sports section.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Theus is still sitting pretty, but as a coach 



> When Reggie Theus greeted the congregation of New Mexico State basketball fans during his formal introduction as the Aggies' new coach late last month, a woman in the third row shouted, "Amen!"
> 
> It's Reggie to the rescue.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

This game can require patience 



> As the NBA's head-coaching carousel whirls, assistants such as Kings' Turner wonder
> 
> Elston Turner is happily employed in Sacramento, but this summer, he's liable to get really antsy.
> 
> ...











Elston Turner, a fifth-year Kings assistant coach, says "getting (a head-coaching position) is skills, a little bit is who you know, and a little bit of it is being in the right position."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

So this game won't be on TV huh??


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:
Sacramento 109
-
Utah 97

I really hope the Kings win this one, I bet some money on the Kings


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> So this game won't be on TV huh??


Should be on League Pass and Comcast if you live in Sac area.


I'm going to bet 3000 on the Kings. I have never bet this much!  GO ME AND GO KINGS!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

You guys betta win by more that 5.5 points. I may have to wander over and wager a few thousand points, too.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

G-Force said:


> You guys betta win by more that 5.5 points. I may have to wander over and wager a few thousand points, too.


Just not too much. :laugh:

I've had my share of problems with betting. :nonono: 

I'm always careful now. :uhoh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Should be on League Pass and Comcast if you live in Sac area.
> 
> 
> I'm going to bet 3000 on the Kings. I have never bet this much!  GO ME AND GO KINGS!!!!!! :banana:


Which I have neither. 

Hopefully you'll be able to watch it and hook us up with the play by play.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacramento (49-31) at Utah (25-55) 9:00 pm EDT 



> SALT LAKE CITY (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings continue to fight for playoff position when they visit the lottery-bound Utah Jazz on Monday.
> 
> *Sacramento is tied with Houston (49-31) for the fifth seed in the Western Conference, but the Rockets own the tiebreaker advantage. The Kings are also just one game ahead of seventh-place Denver (48-32). *
> 
> ...


We need to win so we can keep the 6th seed. :clap:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Kings must win this game so they cant fall lower than 6th seed, and i do think we will pull it off :

Kings : 120
Jazz : 97

Bibby 24 Points, 8 Assists
Mobley 21 Points 4 Assists
K9 25 Points 11 Boards


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Which I have neither.
> 
> Hopefully you'll be able to watch it and hook us up with the play by play.


I have neither too!! :no: Sorry!

ALthough I do have the radio which I listen to all Kings games that's no on TV.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'll get the game on TV, but I probably won't be able to do play by play.............I'll probably check in at half time.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> This game can require patience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ............



> The magic number
> 9 - Kings' consecutive victories at the Delta Center.


:greatjob:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I heard that if Jazz lose tonight, it'll be the worst home record in franchise history.

Let's make history here, Kings!! :king:


*GO KINGS!!!!!*


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Corliss started instead of Mo.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

26-21 Jazz ... End of 1st Qtr.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Jazz 32
Kings 31

5:14 left in the 1st half....


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Tied @ 39-39 
2:16 in 2nd QTR.

Kings not playing great but thankfully, they're tied right now.


GO KINGS!


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

45-42 Jazz HALFTIME

Kings are shooting bad but also playing bad. Allowed Jazz some 2nd chance too! :nonono:

So far, only Bibby and Tag's playing well. 

COME ON, KINGS!!!


Btw, I heard that the team was at Jonesy's funeral today. 
RIP Jonesy.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man Go Kings i got points on this game and they should be a depleatead Utah team. they have played pretty tough at the Delta center tho.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I heard that Kings won 9 straight @Utah.

Need to make it 10! :gopray:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I sure hope so man I got 600 on the Kings and I want the Kings to keep pace with the Rockets.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> I sure hope so man I got 600 on the Kings and I want teh Kings to keep pace with the Rockets.


I bet 3000 on Kings. SO I hope they win!!!!!!

COME ON KINGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah man you gotta a lot of points tho man.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow what the hell is wrong with Cat he seems to go on cold streaks for a while 2-11 shooting today dreadful.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

lets go Kings down by 5 they have to cover the spread right for us to win?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> lets go Kings down by 5 they have to cover the spread right for us to win?


65-60 Jazz, Timeout. Kings need to do a better job on Okur and Harpring. Bibby is the only one doing any damage now. We need to get Kenny and Cat in this game.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like yalls defense isnt there more importantnly you guys need to get into your offensive flow then the game will get more your style.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Down by 10....


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man guys Oh well I won the Rockets bet but now I am only gonna brake even for the night. But Its not over till its over maybe if you can get the offense moving. but without Peja and Brad Miller its real hard to run your offense so I am not gonna complain.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

We are playing horrible right now. :nonono:

Does the Kings even know these last few games are still important??


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Now you guys know how frustrated us Mavs fan were with the Mavs last year.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Now you guys know how frustrated us Mavs fan were with the Mavs last year.


Last year around this time, it was frustrating for us too. We lost our division right at the last game...:|


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Why didnt I bet on the Suns killing Denver right now ouch!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats right to the Lakers man last year yall were cold man yall went in there and stole those games from the Lakers in the regular season.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Everytimethe kings make a run utah answers back its just thier night.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well i can kiss my 600 points if the Kings dont get theier offense going again.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

down by 5 lets go guys play some defense and then go fora fast 2.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Where is everyone must be a slow night ?


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm here! 


Darn it! KIngs lost!! I also lost my 3000 points! :no: :laugh:

I'm disappointed because the Kings played horrible. They played as if they knew Nuggets were going to win!! :nonono: 

Nuggets looks like they're going to lose to the Suns right now so if that happens, Kings automatically clinched the 6th seed regardless of a win or lost tonight.

But I'm very disappointed at the team. :nonono:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh well man yall will be probley playing Seattle you think you match up with those guys well ?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Utah is a very weird team, sometimes they will be terrible but other times they seem great and slow down teams like the Spurs, Kings and Suns


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Oh well man yall will be probley playing Seattle you think you match up with those guys well ?


A Kings-Sonics should be a fun and good series.

Brad will be doubtful for that series, Bobby might play and Pedja should be back. I like our chances with Sonics and I'm sure Sonics like their chances with us. 

Good luck to your Mavs team vs Rockets!


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Utah is a very weird team, sometimes they will be terrible but other times they seem great and slow down teams like the Spurs, Kings and Suns


That's true. But I thought Kings could have won tonight if they play way much better! :curse: Not only was Jazz playing good but Kings allowed Jazz to play that good. :sigh:

So I guess we won't face your team in the PO, Theo. And now I'll never know the secret you guys have...


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks man the chances are small of us meeting this post season but i will be pulling for you guys agsinst Seattle and then when you guys plays the Spurs i think goodluck. Hope to see you guys in the WCF.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Thanks man the chances are small of us meeting this post season but i will be pulling for you guys agsinst Seattle and then when you guys plays the Spurs i think goodluck. Hope to see you guys in the WCF.


It's going to be tough for us to make the WCF. If we make the 2nd round, it's either Spurs or Nuggets. Nuggets look like they've cool off a bit but I think they can probably still give trouble to Spurs.


Btw, I'm female.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> If Denver loses at Phoenix on Monday night, the Kings would be the sixth seed and face struggling Seattle in the opening round.


Recap

That is a relief....

I lost 8000+ points on this game:upset:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> uCash SportsBook Bet on Kings -5.5
> 
> 10,000 on Kings.


Sorry pejavlade (about the points)! 

But I think everyone else betted on Kings to win tonight too. Probably even Jazz fans. :laugh:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

82 points? That's all? Aaacckkk! Seeing as to how we are all lamenting our vBookie losses, I dropped more than 50 grand on this game. Oh well, I was warned...

G-Force


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I didnt get a chance to watch the game , but it looked slugish, im glad Houston won and Denver is getting blown out, if Denver doesn comeback , we are locked into 6th seed now , so some good did come out of this, cant wait for the playoffs !!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Twix said:


> Sorry pejavlade (about the points)!
> 
> But I think everyone else betted on Kings to win tonight too. Probably even Jazz fans. :laugh:


No worries, I was able to watch the Suns game and they won so I'm kinda happy now anyways. :angel:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Game Photos:*


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Disappointed that Kings did not get thier 50th win vs Jazz, they will have to battle hard vs Suns on 20th to get it espically without Peja.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Disappointed that Kings did not get thier 50th win vs Jazz, they will have to battle hard vs Suns on 20th to get it espically without Peja.


 Maybe the Suns wont play their guys because they already clinched the 1 seed?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Maybe the Suns wont play their guys because they already clinched the 1 seed?


I think if they win the next game they set new franchise record for most wins in a season, Im not a 100% sure but if thats the case I think they will play decent minutes.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

ehh i doubt its going to be much of a game, its more like a test of talent


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings lose to Jazz 



> SALT LAKE CITY - Matt Harpring had 24 points and 13 rebounds and the Utah Jazz beat the Kings at home for the first time in five years, 92-82 Monday night.
> 
> Mehmet Okur got his 22nd double-double of the season with 21 points and 12 rebounds for the Jazz, who last beat the Kings in Utah on April 19, 2000.
> 
> *Sacramento had already lost out on a chance at fifth place in the Western Conference when Houston beat the Los Angeles Clippers 115-90 earlier Monday. The Kings didn't push for much of a comeback in the fourth quarter.*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm glad I didn't see this game. :nonono:

This way I just know we lost and thats it. :biggrin:

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

but we still could of fallen to 7th...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> but we still could of fallen to 7th...



Yeah, thats true. I'm glad we didn't.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings notes: Former trainer a 'special guy' 



> SALT LAKE CITY - It was a long weekend for a couple members of the Kings' traveling party.
> 
> Sunday morning, broadcasters Jerry Reynolds and Grant Napear as well as trainer Pete Youngman and equipment manager Rob Pimental went back to Sacramento to attend either the visitation and/or funeral services of longtime trainer Bill Jones.
> 
> ...


Oh well. We'll do it next year.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings sleepwalk toward Seattle 



> SALT LAKE CITY - After the Kings' disappointing 92-82 loss to the Utah Jazz on Monday night, Cuttino Mobley attempted to put all the weight on his shoulders.
> 
> But as putrid as the guard's 2-of-15 shooting performance was, he had far too much company in the stink-bomb category to warrant anything near total blame.
> 
> ...


----------

